# Your Music??



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 9, 2009)

What song(s) make you truly feel like yourself when you listen to them? Not just ones you like, ones that you connect with, ones that seem to bring out the real you... And why those ones?

(Sorry, bored and curious)


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 9, 2009)

ah, this might be a long list.

"Seventeen Forever" by Metro Station. i am really attached to this song because i want to be young forever. i have a fear of growing up and not being able to be the young, irresponsible person i am now. i love it, and i don't want those days to end. ever.

"First Day Of My Life" by Bright Eyes. this is my favorite love song ever. the line "i'm glad i didn't die before i met you" really speaks to me because, well...that's obvious.

"Life Is Beautiful" by Sixx: A.M. this one is really important to me because it was a song i listened to during a big depression in my life. every time i would feel down, i would give it a listen, and it brightened my spirits.

"Atrophy" by The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus. same as above.

"Thunder" by Boys Like Girls. this is my fiance and i's song. i love it, and listening to it really makes me smile. it makes me all blushy and silly. love songs tend to do that, but this one the most.

"Me And Mia" by Ted Leo and The Pharmacists. you have to know the real meaning to that song to get why it helps me so much.

"Going For The Gold" by Bright Eyes. this song is just really inspirational. it really stood out to me when i was listening to it. the lyrics literally bring me to tears, i recommend reading them.

"Knights Of The Island Counter" by Dave Melillo. this one makes me smile. my friends and i are dubbed "the knights of the round table" because of the round table we sit at during lunch, so the name really was ironic. while we don't drink, this one means a lot to me because my friends are very important.

"We Are Winning" by the Flobots. it gives me hope for the world.

"Big Isn't Beautiful" by King Adora. an inspiring song when i'm down.

i have more, but i realized i was practically writing an essay...


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 9, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> ah, this might be a long list.
> 
> "Seventeen Forever" by Metro Station. i am really attached to this song because i want to be young forever. i have a fear of growing up and not being able to be the young, irresponsible person i am now. i love it, and i don't want those days to end. ever.
> 
> ...


  lol wow...that's a longer list than I expected...very nice response though, thank you for that...I've never heard of half of these songs before...


----------



## Toon Daily Lateshow (Feb 9, 2009)

LM.C - 88
SuG - Butterfly Boy
Aicle - Tomei Nengan


----------



## micolithe (Feb 9, 2009)

Probably the songs that I actually had a hand in recording. They're not very good from a technical standpoint but when I listen to them I remember all the fun I was having at the time.


----------



## Takun (Feb 9, 2009)

Modest Mouse - Ohio
This song is sooooo depressing that I love it.  Lines like "One hand clapping." really speak to me on a personal level.  The guitar work I would say is kinda rough and jagged.  I just really love it.

Sparklehorse - Apple Bed
Really a slow paced song.  Mysterious almost.  Haunting.  The words are really surreal and just set the mood.  I love when he sings "Please.  Doctor Please."  Then it ends with "I wish I had a horse's head, a tiger's heart, an apple bed."  Makes me want to be better."

Pavement - Shady Lane
"You've been chosen as an extra in the movie adaptation of the sequel to your life."

TV on the Radio - Love Dog
Beautiful song.  Poor love dog. =(

Ugly Casanova - Barnacles
"I don't know me and you don't know you so we fit so good together cause I knew you like I knew myself."

Flaming Lips - Do You Realize
Fairly positive messaged nihilistic song.  I like it a lot.

Built to Spill - Nowhere Nothin' Fuckup 
I feel like one a lot...


----------



## Rebahnic (Feb 9, 2009)

Fuck


----------



## Phenom (Feb 9, 2009)

Believe me - Fort Minor I'm sure some of you can relate to this song as well .


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 9, 2009)

"This Corrosion" by the Sisters of Mercy.  Used to be in my sig line.  A song about yearning, calling, wanting to catch someone's attention and all the while, hiding the animal that lurks inside.  "On days like this, in times like these, I feel an animal, deep inside.  Heel to haunch on bended knee"

"Temple of Love" also by the Sisters of Mercy, extended Ofra Hazza version. With lines like "When the devil with the black dress walks over, my guardian angel walks away..."  and "With a gun for a lover and a shot for the pain inside." and "life is short and love is always over in the morning", the song is a constant reminder of my irreverent, playful and ultimately self destructive side.  This was the soundtrack I listened to while learning to fly.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 9, 2009)

Not sure what songs make me feel like me.. Maybe
Ozzy Ozbourne : bark at the moon
Fear Factory : replica
Carcass : heartwork
Sepultura : dead embrionic cells
Metallica : motorbreath
Megadeth : sweating bullets
Pantera : hollow
Slipknot : surfacing
Dream theater : caught in a web

  Lately I have been listeing to these songs because they reflect I have been feeling lately.
5 finger death punch : the bleeding
Johnny Cash : hurt
Dokken : alone again
Dream theater : forsaken
By blood alone : deny yourself


----------



## Uro (Feb 9, 2009)

Rhymefest - Bullet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_56YPH50bGI


----------



## Ralliron (Feb 9, 2009)

Camila, Now You're Gone, All I Ever Wanted, Angel in the Night, and almost all of BassHunters works.


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Feb 9, 2009)

micolithe said:


> Probably the songs that I actually had a hand in recording. They're not very good from a technical standpoint but when I listen to them I remember all the fun I was having at the time.




Yeah I kind of write my own lyrics, and i know the feeling....


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2009)

I prefer CDs.

â€¢ _Traced in Air_ by Cynic.
Most notably _The Space for This_. Amazing, meditative, yet powerful music.

â€¢ Agalloch's _The Mantle_.

â€¢ SikTh's _The Trees are Dead and Dried Out... Wait for Something Wild_.
Listening to this one through just puts me into my own little wonderful world.

Update: And, an old favorite as reintroduced to me by nocky on IRC: _Everlong_ by the Foo Fighters.


----------



## serious-stripes (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok I'll Give a few....

"Family Tradition" by Senses Fail - This song speaks to a lot of the emotions and feelings that I have pent up inside me, really the story within the song is analogous to my own

"Life is Looking Up" by Forgive Durden - This song speaks to the side of me that is extremely driven and laden with expectations

"I'm Not Ok" My Chemical Romance - This is the song that speaks to everyone who's ever felt like an outsider or different and has struggled with it

"Way Away" Yellowcard - Whenever I want to just runaway from it all this is my song


Ok you've suffered enough...there is countless others but this will do


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 9, 2009)

serious-stripes said:


> "I'm Not Ok" My Chemical Romance - This is the song that speaks to everyone who's ever felt like an outsider or different and has struggled with it



i love that song, especially when he breaks down and is just talking.


----------



## Albatross Synergy (Feb 9, 2009)

"Head Down" by Soundgarden, "Down in a Hole" and "I Stay Away" by Alice In Chains, "The Death of Music" and "Seventh Wave" by Devin Townsend, "Take the Time" by Dream Theater, "Harmony Korine" by Steven Wilson, and "Collapse Light Into Earth", "Drown With Me", "Anesthetize" and "Way Out of Here" by Porcupine Tree all have an awesome power to make me feel better about myself, without failure.


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 9, 2009)

Man In The Mirror by Micheal Jackson... It reminds me of the play I am in and all my friends around me and it is one of the only places I feel like I am "fit in"

Curses by Bullet For My Valentine... It seems to make my mood better.

and a few others that i cant think of =P


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 9, 2009)

Fun with Formaldehyde by Morgueazm :V .

http://www.myspace.com/morgueazmic


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2009)

Meds by Placebo 
_I was confused by the birds and the bees_/_baby, did you forget to take your meds?_

I'll think of more, but that's my main one.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 9, 2009)

_Tornado of Souls - Megadeth_ Truly wonderful song. The lyrics, the music, everything fits together perfectly. The solo is amazing. This song has helped me through a lot of hard times. 

_In My Darkest Hour - Megadeth_ This song as well has helped me get through hard times.

_5 Minutes Alone - Pantera _ One of my favorites from Pantera, I never get tired of that riff.

_Floods - Pantera_ The solo....and the outro....amazingly beautiful.

_Dead Skin Mask - Slayer_ Just love this song for some reason, don't really know why. May be the chorus lyric.."Dance with the dead in my dreams, listen to their hallowed screams, the dead have taken my soul, temptations lost all control"

_Three Suns And One Star - Down_ The riff, for the most part.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 9, 2009)

Ramble On - Led Zeppelin :  Even though it's got strong references to Lord of the Rings, it's just about how you have to keep going.  

Mama Sed - Puscifer : Same message.  Awesome tune, fantastic lyrics.  "Change has come.  Keep your dignity.  Take the high road.  Take it like a man (...)This pain will pass away."   Solid words to keep yourself going in a tough time.

Intension - Tool : I meditate to this.  A lot of powerful imagery in the lyrics and the melody.  If I need a few minutes to ground and center myself, this will do it.

And other songs that just resonate with me for whatever reason ^_^:  Wild International - One Day As A Lion, Lovers In Japan - Coldplay, Life In Technicolour - Coldplay, Sweet Lullaby - Deep Forest, Sacral Nirvana - Buddah Bar III


----------



## Kvasir (Feb 9, 2009)

all of basshunter's songs and just about all techno/dance/electro stuff just to shorten my list, it just makes me feel like dancing, and i like to dance like they do at rave things with my friends, so yeah it just brings me out in public. yeah people already thought i was wierd when i started wearing my collar again ^_^


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 9, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Meds by Placebo
> _I was confused by the birds and the bees_/_baby, did you forget to take your meds?_
> 
> I'll think of more, but that's my main one.



Damn, yes!  That's one of the best tracks off that album!  I also like Follow the Cops, and Space Monkey ^_^   I saw them in concert in Detroit during their Black Market tour.  They're just as amazing live as they are on disc.  :grin:

Ever hear this one?  It's the t.rex cover that they did of 20th Century Boy
(this one is with David Bowie at the Brit Awards a few years back *G*)


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Intension - Tool : I meditate to this.  A lot of powerful imagery in the lyrics and the melody.  If I need a few minutes to ground and center myself, this will do it.



Oh wow, me too. _Right in Two_ is a perfect followup song.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 9, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Damn, yes!  That's one of the best tracks off that album!  I also like Follow the Cops, and Space Monkey ^_^   I saw them in concert in Detroit during their Black Market tour.  They're just as amazing live as they are on disc.  :grin:
> 
> Ever hear this one?  It's the t.rex cover that they did of 20th Century Boy
> (this one is with David Bowie at the Brit Awards a few years back *G*)


=O
I thought I would never meet another Placebo fan. And yeah, Space Monkey and Post Blue are probably my favorites. 

CURSE YOU I've never even been to a concert before. That must have kicked so much ass. And that's really an awesome cover.
Tool is awesome too :>

Oh, I also think "Angels on the Moon" applies to me as well. Brilliant song.


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekTjuJ1bKqY
^This.


----------



## AxlePerri (Feb 10, 2009)

Meat Loaf - A Kiss Is A Terrible Thing To Waste

(featuring Bonnie Tyler  )


Mercenary - Music Non Stop 

(Kent cover - the original song is good too, but the one from Mercenary is much more powerful)


IVAN - The Spell

(very simple song, but one I could fall asleep to every night)


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank You - Led Zeppelin

Evil Woman - ELO (bad, bad relationship)

Best of My Love - The Eagles (hey this ones mine!)

Melissa - The Allman Brothers

As Long As You Follow - Fleetwood Mac

People Get Ready - Jeff Beck & Rod Stewart

Castles Made of Sand - Jimi Hendrix

Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues


----------



## Kommodore (Feb 10, 2009)

Moonlight Sonata. It is my favorite song, and over the past six or seven years I must have literally put several hundred hours of listening time into that same song. No matter what it going on, it makes me calm and think clearly. Because I fancy myself someone who likes to think things through, having something that can help in this, and keep me calm, really connects for me. If I need to type a report or do something otherwise unpleasant, listening to it makes it much easier for me to get over being pissy and just get it done. It is a very depressing song, because I have listened to it for so long I associate many memories with it, but I still heart it.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 10, 2009)

Most of Cardopusher's stuff :1 Because it imitates what goes on inside my head perfectly.
I don't think insanity is really as big a handicap as most people make it out to be :1
I bet it's the same as what goes on inside his head, too.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 10, 2009)

Ishnuvalok , glad to know somebody here knows what music is. Coldplay is NOT music! AN dam all of the emo GARBAGE! It's ruining the definition of the word "music"!


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 11, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Coldplay is NOT music!



Explain this. I'm intrigued.


----------



## reitechi21 (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.pandora.com/stations/0c95e6726161682f1c711b8111d17095e7c5e7241f96d370

That's the music that describes me. Feel free to listen. It's mostly ambient electronic stuff.

 I like to think of some of the music as making the world around me play in reverse... I love that feeling.


----------



## Tara (Feb 12, 2009)

In no particular order.

Phil Collins- It's Not Too Late
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loA5rdXR0_M

Gladiator- Now We Are Free
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsVLOa1x3zo&feature=related

Miranda Lambert- Gunpowder And Lead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyGAvulgWmw

Dragonheart- To The Stars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sE9h7cAwU8

John Adams- Opening Song/Theme Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6DPeCXV5bI

And some other songs, but I they're not on youtube.
That's okay, five is good.


----------



## Takun (Feb 12, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Ishnuvalok , glad to know somebody here knows what music is. Coldplay is NOT music! AN dam all of the emo GARBAGE! It's ruining the definition of the word "music"!



Haha, metal is the only music.  Must be a boring life.

Coldplay does suck though.  90s emo doesn't suck though.  The real stuff that spawned from Fugazi and other post-hardcore bands.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 13, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> 90s emo doesn't suck though.  The real stuff that spawned from Fugazi and other post-hardcore bands.



I would hesitate from painting Fugazi as emo, however their Dischord label had some good pre-2000 emo. 

If you look a little bit you can discover some really meaningful stuff

/music fagout


----------



## Takun (Feb 13, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> I would hesitate from painting Fugazi as emo, however their Dischord label had some good pre-2000 emo.
> 
> If you look a little bit you can discover some really meaningful stuff
> 
> /music fagout



That's why I said that spawned from it


----------



## Defiant (Feb 13, 2009)

Bathos , coldplay is just whiney eurotrash that has no use in america. We have enough garbage over here. We don't need theirs. Their songs are SO gay it could turn Ron Jeremy homosexual! Their imitation songs make me want to eat babies and kill old people with cinder blocks! How tripe like that can get on the airwaves is beyond me. And come on , this butt pirate named his son apple! What an asshole. You know the crap that kid will have to endure? ANd some woman must have drugged that queen to hi to get in bed with her! NO talent in that band whatsoever.


----------



## Zareth (Feb 13, 2009)

ooh, good question...


Nine Inch Nails- The Perfect Drug



Serj Tankian- Empty Walls


Nine Inch Nails- Closer


----------



## Defiant (Feb 13, 2009)

DO you like drugs and wish somebody would F--- you like an animal?
No use for serj though. SOrry.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 13, 2009)

Zareth said:


> ooh, good question...
> 
> 
> Nine Inch Nails- The Perfect Drug
> ...




All good, but "Meet your Master" is my current fav.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 13, 2009)

As fir NIN , I was more a fan of their album Broken.


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyL2vAUVOM0 
Time- Pink Floyd


----------



## pheonix (Feb 13, 2009)

Five for fighting- 100 years

I'm always thinking about how short and insignificant our lives really are so I connect with this one well.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> *Haha, metal is the only music.  Must be a boring life.*
> 
> Coldplay does suck though.  90s emo doesn't suck though.  The real stuff that spawned from Fugazi and other post-hardcore bands.



Lol :V .


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 14, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Ishnuvalok , glad to know somebody here knows what music is. Coldplay is NOT music! AN dam all of the emo GARBAGE! It's ruining the definition of the word "music"!



lol

Its not metaul bro.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 14, 2009)

Another one of these threads? Read and weep: http://www.last.fm/user/ShadesOfIce


----------



## Defiant (Feb 14, 2009)

Kitsaa  ,what are you talking about? ANd fugazi  , let them go man.


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Their songs are SO gay it could turn Ron Jeremy homosexual!



Why are you grouping us in with shit music?


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 15, 2009)

Stupidity Tries - Elliott Smith
Either/Or - Elliott Smith
Tomorrow Tomorrow - Elliott Smith

Invincible - Muse
Falling Down - Muse
Blackout - Muse

Yesterday's Gone - Straight Line Stitch

I'm a Fake - The Used

The Tide and Its Takers - 36 Crazyfists

God of Wine - Third Eye Blind

Standing - VNV Nation

Nothing to Lose - Billy Talent



Some of my favorite songs that make me feel that way.. links to a couple of those anyway.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr. Grimmod, that's too mainstream friendly IMO.


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2009)

mrchris said:


> Mr. Grimmod, that's too mainstream friendly IM*O*.



Keyword.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 15, 2009)

I have no idea how 'mainstream' all that is, but I do listen to some music that doesn't quite exist, if that somehow redeems me of anything. I'd say Hula's my #2 band. You can't pirate their music because it's not online.. and I never got to buy their second album before they broke up. If that's not enough, there's some fucking punk band with the same name that just makes info on them more difficult to find. They were amazing though. I do have to question how mainstream Elliott or VNV could be, since I do believe there's a difference between being vaguely known and getting radio play. If you check out my last.fm, I can guarantee there will be plenty you've never heard of. Brickfoot, Earlimart, Ghotti, Dear and the Headlights are some good ones. 



I will say that your music is entirely too metal for me, MrChris


----------



## Bonzzai (Feb 15, 2009)

All of my music makes me feel like... me. o_o;

Well, actually Does It Offend You, Yeah? makes me feel really alive. Reminds me of the good days. :'D  Also, The Pink Spiders. Loved 'em from the start.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 15, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Ishnuvalok , glad to know somebody here knows what music is. Coldplay is NOT music! AN dam all of the emo GARBAGE! It's ruining the definition of the word "music"!



to each their own, but there are some very impressive "emo" bands. i think it's a bad stereotype to assume that all emo music is bad, and you should at least give some of them a chance. The Spill Canvas is amazing, for example. and i would not call Coldplay emo.


----------



## Bonzzai (Feb 15, 2009)

Coldplay? Emo? I've never thought of it that. way. I actually like a lot of Coldplay's stuff. It's really cool in a Radiohead-ish type way.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 15, 2009)

Anchors Aweigh - Bouncing Souls
http://www.strimoo.com/video/8894681/bouncing-souls-Anchors-Aweigh-MySpaceVideos.html

Lonesome Day - Bruce Springsteen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcya8uKNWn4

I-76 - G. Love and Special Sauce
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHy-8PDdHSA&feature=channel

Warrior's Code - Dropkick Murphys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebHIxQ_zhNY

Battlestar Scralatchtica - Incubus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KS4TeOnP18

Mood Swing - Asheru ft. Talib Kweli
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xk0eGIU0Ys

Take it or leave it, kids.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 15, 2009)

Coldplay and radiohead are NOT music. It's talentless whiney emo trash. Just like 90% of the other garbage on the radio. Coldplay is so gay it makes richard simmons look straight!


----------



## Sam (Feb 15, 2009)

Atlantis by Thrice.

Now You're Gone by Basshunter.

The Break Down.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 15, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Coldplay and radiohead are NOT music. It's talentless whiney emo trash. Just like 90% of the other garbage on the radio. Coldplay is so gay it makes richard simmons look straight!



so explain why emo is trash. you're quick to shout your feelings, but do you have a backbone to your argument?


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Coldplay is so gay it makes richard simmons look straight!



You keep doing that. Why are you doing that.


----------



## AxlePerri (Feb 16, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> God of Wine - Third Eye Blind



That is also favorite of mine . Along with Motorcycle Drive By.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 16, 2009)

I say it because it's true.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 16, 2009)

Defiant said:


> I say it because it's true.



just as i thought, you're just an ignorant waste of space with no backbone to support his mindless drabble.

i mean, if i was you, i would just stop talking. you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Impasse (Feb 16, 2009)

The theme "A Lerxst in Wonderland" from La Villa Strangiato on Rush's album Hemispheres.

Also, The Camera Eye, by Rush again on the album Moving Pictures.

"Pavements may teem with intense energies, but the city is calm in this violent sea /
I feel the sense of possibilities; I feel the wrench of hard realities; the focus is sharp in the city"


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 16, 2009)

i listen to your guyses music


----------



## Attaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Bring out my interests:

Rhapsody of Fire
Manowar
Lordi
Iron Maiden

I think some of you may begin seeing a pattern here.

Song that I think represents myself:  Tiny Tim's "Living in the Sunlight".


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 16, 2009)

the muthafucking strokes, hey did anyone love the hives? i really just play crappy techno made on home pc's now, it's teh thing


----------



## Impasse (Feb 16, 2009)

Lyxen said:


> the muthafucking strokes, hey did anyone love the hives? i really just play crappy techno made on home pc's now, it's teh thing


The Strokes are great, but they're just unenthusiastic on the stage. I can never listen to any live clips because the singer just sounds so bored...

And I'm really questioning how much more good music they can make, with the flop that was First Impressions of Earth and the split-up thereafter.


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 16, 2009)

Teimladau - Anhrefn
Outsider - Chumbawamba
The Fine Red Line (J Plus S Energy) - DJ Avalanche
Dilyn Fy Nhrwyn - Ffa Coffi Pawb
Kahluax Theme - Fredrik Miller
I Die:  You Die - Gary Numan
Eggs - Mayhem
No Restrictions - Men At Work
Stalker - The Pillows
Without a Reason - redLymb
Amber Starlight Reveals The Sky - Renard
You're A Wolf - Sea Wolf
Magic Fly - Space
Go!  Go!  You Coyotes! - Thrift Store Cowboys


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 16, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Coldplay and radiohead are NOT music. It's talentless whiney emo trash. Just like 90% of the other garbage on the radio. Coldplay is so gay it makes richard simmons look straight!



I am unsure of why people mention Radiohead and Coldplay together so often. They're two different bands that play very different styles of music.


----------



## Takun (Feb 16, 2009)

ITT: Defiant thinks Radiohead is emo garbage and I laugh at him.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 16, 2009)

AxlePerri said:


> That is also favorite of mine . Along with Motorcycle Drive By.



Awesome! If I listed a second song here by Third Eye Blind, it actually would've been Motorcycle Drive By. I like a good several songs by them, but those are my favorites.

Just curious.. what are some other bands you listen to? (unless I missed your favorites post in this thread already)


----------



## AxlePerri (Feb 17, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Awesome! If I listed a second song here by Third Eye Blind, it actually would've been Motorcycle Drive By. I like a good several songs by them, but those are my favorites.



Me too  . I used to like their popular songs more, but these are the ones I still listen to after 10 years, and that is how you know they are great songs. Perfect way to end the album.



Grimfang said:


> Just curious.. what are some other bands you listen to? (unless I missed your favorites post in this thread already)



I listen to, everything . Songs more so than bands. I named songs earlier.

Bands, hmm... Hard to list!!! Of them, right now I am listening to some Quebec bands, Noir Silence, Cowbows Fringants, Jon Lajoie, always older bands like Foreigner, Meat Loaf (great, great song  ), Jefferson Starship, Pat Benatar, City Boy, many metal/rock and covers, like Strung Out, Jorn, Icon, Derdian, Vision Divine, Freedom Call, and also Immortal Technique (hip hop). Along lines of Third Eye Blind, I guess there is also Collective Soul, The Tea Party, some Mike Oldfield that I listen occasionally, but not right now.


----------

